# Slotcar collectors, I need some opinions here



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Many of you probably read about my slotcar find a couple of weeks ago. I ended up having my wife put them on Ebay, since we really need the money right now. Yesterday, I was contacted by a would be bidder who told me that the rear wheel wells were cut and that whoever won would probably be upset about it.

I inspected the car closely, and do not believe that the wheel wells are cut. I realize now that our photos of the car may not have shown a wheel well flaw that was not described. I really didn't think to describe this flaw, since it was on the wheel well. Also, I thought the underside photo showed it, but maybe not good enough.

I am posting some pics of the car and the wheel wells. Please let me know what you all think and how you would describe the wheel well flaw to a potential bidder. I fully intend to disclose any additional information to my winning bidder before accepting any payment for the car. I may end up having to run the auction again.


































Thanks.

Mike


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Mike, those wheel wells look to be 100% mint uncut to me......you can even see the factory mold lines and flashing in those pics. 

The guy might just be trying to bring up something to perhaps get those cars for cheaper off of you........ :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Slight flaw yes, but not cut. I commend you for going out of your way to disclose everything to the buyer before you finalize the deal. If the buyer looks at these pictures and still wants it then all is well. I just hope you're not being double-teamed.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I compared it to my Aurora Charger I've had since I was a kid. Bought it new myself. They don't look cut to me. Nice find Captain!

all show, no go...hefer


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

hello,
I too, checked my mint original .Funny thing--mine's "cut" just like yours. I'd say in this case--Seller Beware.
G'night....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wish I had a real Aurora Charger to compare it with.  rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here are some pics of a Charger I sold last year. It doesn't look any different to me.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

*Thanks for your input everyone.*

This is why I like being part of this community. I feel a lot better about it now. 
I haven't heard from my winning bidder yet. I kinda wonder if maybe the guy that contacted me might have something to do with why I haven't heard from my winning bidder yet. If the deal falls through, we'll just block both of those guys and run it again.

Thanks again!


----------

